# Superhero Birthday Card Contest



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok I tried messing with Photoshop again and realized i dont remember the first thing on how to work it anymore sooooo..

I thought who better to ask then you guys and decided to make a contest out of it for fun

My supervisor at work has a three year old that is having a birthday party and needs invitations to hand out to his friends 

He is really into superheros (go figure lol) 

Pic of him to use in invitation 










I would like if you guys can to turn him into a superhero with a cool back ground ect but that is just an idea you guys are the artist so run with it and use your imaginations

info to use
Name: Orlando
He is turning four
his favorite superheros are ironman and spiderman

size of card, really just birthday card invitation size 

I will reward credits to who ever participates and a bigger reward of credits to the persons that i choose and if i really like it i will send some money via paypal

Please help out if you can

p.s i will give 2 weeks for contest deadline so take your time, also please reply to thread so i know if there is actually people working on this for me


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Seeing this is pro bono I will offer some ideas as I enjoy conceptualizing and designing flyers.

#1

I'm thinking all the comic book heroes; Superman, Incredible Hulk, Green Lantern, Wolverine, throw in Wonderwoman, in the background with Spiderman and Ironman prominent in the front saying happy b-day (kid's name)! 

#2

Fantastic Four (with the #4 being prominent) since he's turning four. Dr. Richards stretching out his arms with a big cake being centralized in the invitation.

Within the cake is Spiderman vs Ironman fighting. 

*#3

Place the kids image over Ironman and depict it as a movie poster.

IRONMAN or SPIDERMAN  4 coming to a theater near you. (destination and address of the party.)

Released in all theaters on (date of party.)

Starring (kid's name) as Ironman or Spiderman. 

Produced by NM, graphic artist, + M.C. Directed by your supervisor's name.

Rated G. For kids only. Adults not allowed.
*

Actually yah making it into a stylized movie poster would do it. That idea is a winner. You're boss will like it for adding him on it.

The movie posters itself are drawn out professionally so it'll be less time consuming for the graphic artist. All they have to do is transpose a few images and add in some text.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Like the ideas


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I will 'borrow' that movie poster idea and give this a whirl. Though I'm certainly no expert, I'm fairly good.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Cowgirl said:


> I think I will 'borrow' that movie poster idea and give this a whirl. Though I'm certainly no expert, I'm fairly good.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


Sweet! I love it when a plan comes together. I think it really plays well for an invitation. Otherwise you're just inserting random text and it'll look cluttered.

Can't wait to see the master piece.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

some more info kids birthday is on 4/21 but birthday party is going to be on 4/20 (yes i teased her quite a bit about that)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

How's it looking...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

No_Mercy said:


> How's it looking...


It's coming along nicely, haven't had as much time to work on it as I would like to lately though so it's slow going.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Cowgirl said:


> It's coming along nicely, haven't had as much time to work on it as I would like to lately though so it's slow going.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


K...deadline is Sunday then, but preferably Friday before the big fights on Saturday.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Np like i said i just put the two week thing for contest wise his birthday is not until 4/21 party on 4/20


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll hop in on this I think. No credits required.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh shit! Only just seen this.

I'll do something too... Again, no creds required


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

How's this?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

lovin it, cant wait to see the others so i can show her a few examples and let her choose.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I had it almost completed when Norton restarted my PC and I lost the whole thing. I can't bring myself to do it again lol.

Sorry bro.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

no prob MC


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

i decided to have a go, no laughing its been a long while


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Who's the winner here!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I like M_D's better than mine.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killz said:


> I like M_D's better than mine.


Your text stands out better. They can use yours as a teaser flyer and MD's as the formal one.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I gave them to here she is deciding, i like killz but also i am always very hard on anything i do, but yeah so like his lettering more


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Your Iphone thread reminded me of this. Which version did you choose...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

she chose mine but she had me change the lettering and a couple other little things, all things considered i like how it turned out


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good stuff! Anytime you need some creatives give us a shout. It's fun creating flyer/art concepts.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

how did I not see this till today?


----------

